# Portland till mid March



## anonimouse (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey folks,

I'm looking for a place to stay till mid march. I'm going to school and don't really have a soul to sell for a room, I've got a little extra cash, I can contribute for food....
If anyone knows of a place to stay near PCC Cascade, let me know- Thanks


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 28, 2009)

Your best bet would be tent squatting in forest park. Your chances of finding a squat around downtown are extremely low.

Get a job college boy, is my advice.


----------



## lobotomy3yes (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm not sure if you're still looking or if you even come here anymore, but assuming you do:


I don't know of anywhere around PCC and I can't think of any houses with room without rent. Haha my friend just moved out of a place in the SE that he was staying at for free, but I doubt you'd want to live with literally crazy and suicidal people. 

If you are stuck on the streets with the homebums I can probably hook you up with bed at a warming center I've volunteered at. It is only for the winter nights, and I would have to check out how to get in. It's not downtown though, but if you freezing your ass off and/or miserable it is better than nothing. Lemme know.


----------

